# Nearly there....



## Lizzzie (Mar 28, 2011)

I worked my last shift Sunday morning and am now freeeee! to relax (and buy some stuff for the baby, I suppose. And hopefully (fingers crossed) finish buying and move into my first real home for over a year and a half with my hubby ....... (have been living in work accommodation for a year, travelling before that...).

Suddenly very excited!

Went for a growth scan today. My placenta is completely covering the cervix (has anyone else had this?) so it's going to be a c-section. They apparently don't arrange dates for elective c-sections before I reach 36 weeks in this area, so I've got to go back in a fortnight for another scan and to arrange a date.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope all goes well Lizzzie! Keep us updated!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Lizzzie must be so exciting, keep us posted hun xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 28, 2011)

Lizzzie said:


> I worked my last shift Sunday morning and am now freeeee! to relax (and buy some stuff for the baby, I suppose. And hopefully (fingers crossed) finish buying and move into my first real home for over a year and a half with my hubby ....... (have been living in work accommodation for a year, travelling before that...).
> 
> Suddenly very excited!
> 
> Went for a growth scan today. My placenta is completely covering the cervix (has anyone else had this?) so it's going to be a c-section. They apparently don't arrange dates for elective c-sections before I reach 36 weeks in this area, so I've got to go back in a fortnight for another scan and to arrange a date.



i think is plcenta previa ? good luck anyway c section is not so bad like everybody think PS ask to have the catether after the spinal injection


----------



## rachelha (Mar 28, 2011)

V exciting, hope the move into the house goes smoothly, and you just supervise from a chairvwith your feet up.

Beware that the painkillers they give you after the section cause constipation.  No one told me this and believe me being v constipated with a new csection wound is not pleasant.  I had known I would have taken something to try and stop it building up.


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck, keep us up to date!!


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck! How far along are you? I'm 37+1 and it's all go for me on Friday


----------



## KateR (Mar 28, 2011)

I had to have a c section with my twins (29 years ago now) and what did the hospital give me to eat for the two meals afterwards? Baked beans and brussel sprouts. Metformin has nothing on them!


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks folks :0)  Rachel what were the painkillers - can you remember??

Laura, will be thinking of you - all the best!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it was cocodamol


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 30, 2011)

That is exciting.

Least you will know what will happen 

Take it easy now (apart from the baby shopping ) x


----------



## kojack (Apr 4, 2011)

rachelha said:


> I think it was cocodamol



Anything with Codeine phos. tends to cause constipation.
Sadly the only one which helps me, so use the minimum if poss.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 8, 2011)

I was on cocodamol, i felt like i could go, wasnt blovked at all. but didnt want to because i was pretty sore. Knew it when i did, would have been hell without them. 

xxx


----------

